# Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan .44mag



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well my family really blew me away this morning. I was told by my son to go by my favorite gunstore and pick up some ammunition, which I thought was silly, especially since I re-load this caliber. I did as told and as soon as I walked in the clerk handed me the paperwork for a new gun. He just told me to fill it out and not question why. I was a little suspicious but did as told. When finished he handed me my present all nicely wrapped. They all waited while I opened it and then my wife and sons came from the back to see the expression on my face when I saw the Super Redhawk Alaskan in .44mag. 

I had been toying with having one of my .41mag Redhawks cut down for better carry and my sons were adamately against it. I think they want them when I have gone to that great gunrange in the sky. I had even thought of buying another Redhawk in .44mag to have modified since I really didnt like the Super Redhawk with that broomhandle barrel sticking out from the frame. I had, however looked at the Super Redhawk Alaskan, that to me, looks like a 2" SP-101 on steroid's. I liked the way it looked, much better than the regular Super Redhawk. Obviously my sons heard me. 

It is a handfull of heavy stainless steel, but I am used to carrying big guns. I am really looking forward to getting it to the range for a tryout with both 44 specials and 44 magnums. 

I'll get some pictures to post this weekend.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations on such a wonderful family. 

:smt113 :smt113 :smt113 

Oh yeah, and for the gun, too!!

:draw: :draw: 

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You've got one heck of a family there, man! Congrats!

We just got one of those little monsters in at our shop and I have to admit... I'm at the beginnings of a crush! LOL!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

... and I was happy with the new shirt. You are one lucky guy.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Here is my B-Day present from the family.









I found the holster in a used holster box there and paid a whopping $5 for it. Fits just fine for field carry.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice gun and holster. :mrgreen: Anybody up for adoption?:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> Here is my B-Day present from the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

I got a Computer Upgrade for my birthday, but I would trade it in a Minuit for that baby!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One thing about it,you know you got a loving family behind you a 100%. Man that's great. Good Luck with her.


----------

